# HP Compaq N610c - BIOS



## MoR (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

How do you access the BIOS setup on the HP Compaq N610c?? 

Cheers, Mo


----------



## Cromewell (Jan 8, 2007)

I believe compaq uses F10. If not just press every F key and the delete key at the BIOS screen and you'll get in.


----------

